# Toronto?



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

Any support groups in Toronto???


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi there,Jeff runs a support group himself. But it is on hold for the summer and usually starts up again in September. Usually they are held at Mount Sinia, but I think he might have been trying to find another locationkerry


----------



## canuckchyck (Oct 2, 2003)

I am also in the Toronto area and would be interested in a local support group....if anyone has any info please let me know !Thanks,Melissa


----------



## pixiedust (Feb 6, 2002)

I live in Toronto and would love to go to a support group in this city. If anyone has information on it, please feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We will be starting up the support group meetings again in Toronto this month. The date will be October 30, as usual at Mt. Sinai Hospital on University Avenue. The meeting will begin at 7pm until approx 8:30pm.Stay tuned for more information.Jeff


----------

